# Fläschchen Öl



## Sabsi0815 (19. Februar 2011)

Laut den letzten Patchnotes sollten die Fläschchen Öl beim Händler kaufbar sein. Aber weder beim Ingi-Bedarf noch beim Handelswarenhändler habe ich welches finden können. Der GM hat gesagt, dass es nie geplant war, dass es das Öl zu kaufen gibt. Aber woher soll man es denn bekommen? Die Ernteschnitter in Westfall lassen auch keins fallen und so allmählich gehen mir die Ideen aus. Im AH schau ich auch jeden Tag, aber da hat es bisher niemand angeboten.
Der Handelschannel wäre noch eine Möglichkeit, aber das kann doch nicht sein, dass ich kein Überbrückungskabel herstellen kann, weil es einen Gegenstand dazu nicht mehr gibt.
Wisst ihr, woher man den Gegenstand bekommt?


----------



## Dark_Lady (19. Februar 2011)

von diversen Mobs - gerne was mechanisches... aber eher selten, das die das zeug droppen...


----------



## Firun (19. Februar 2011)

schau mal hier ist ne kleine Auflistung wo es dropen kann gugst du hier!


----------



## Lord Aresius (19. Februar 2011)

Hab das Problem mit meinem Ingi auch.

Als man damals noch in Westfall gequestet hat, kam man ziemlich schnell auf paar Fläschchen Öl..... jetzt hab ich wirklich an die gut 100 Erntebehüter und Konsorten in Westfall umgeschossen und es kamen Null Öl Drops raus.

Sorry, aber das kann echt nicht sein. im AH sind logischerweise auch keine.

Bei allem Verständnis aber das kann nicht richtig sein.

Mir geht es auch nur um dieses Kabel, aber ich habe den Eindruck das es dieses Fläschchen Öl item nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Sabsi0815 (19. Februar 2011)

Lord schrieb:


> Hab das Problem mit meinem Ingi auch.
> 
> Als man damals noch in Westfall gequestet hat, kam man ziemlich schnell auf paar Fläschchen Öl..... jetzt hab ich wirklich an die gut 100 Erntebehüter und Konsorten in Westfall umgeschossen und es kamen Null Öl Drops raus.
> 
> ...



Ja, eben um dieses Problem geht es mir. Die Mobs, die es bisher gedroppt haben, tun dies anscheinend nicht mehr. Wenn es um ein weniger wichtiges Item als das Kabel ginge, wäre es nicht so schlimm. Aber das Überbrückungskabel muss doch jeder Ingi haben


----------



## Lord Aresius (19. Februar 2011)

Ich hab eher noch das Problem das ich das Rezept für die Harley nicht mehr kriege...... hab vorhin WotLK Ini auf normal und auf Hero getestet. in beiden kein Ruf erhalten.


----------



## Avolus (19. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, droppen diverse Gegenstände für Ingenieure nachwievor in Gnomeregan.
Das wäre die erste Alternative, auf die ich gekommen wäre.


----------



## Izara (23. Februar 2011)

Lord schrieb:


> Ich hab eher noch das Problem das ich das Rezept für die Harley nicht mehr kriege...... hab vorhin WotLK Ini auf normal und auf Hero getestet. in beiden kein Ruf erhalten.


Ach du sch.. auf den Gedanken bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. Grad alles nachgeschaut und tatsächlich: kein Wappenrock -.- toll.. ich hoffe, die führen noch einen ein, den man dann in den Cata Dungeons benutzen kann. Ein Ingi von mir wird ja dann schon mal keinen Feuerstuhl bauen können. Den anderen gleich mal auf EP-Stopp setzen .. so n Mist


----------



## Captn.Pwn (23. Februar 2011)

Izara schrieb:


> Ach du sch.. auf den Gedanken bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. Grad alles nachgeschaut und tatsächlich: kein Wappenrock -.- toll.. ich hoffe, die führen noch einen ein, den man dann in den Cata Dungeons benutzen kann. Ein Ingi von mir wird ja dann schon mal keinen Feuerstuhl bauen können. Den anderen gleich mal auf EP-Stopp setzen .. so n Mist



früher hat man den ruf von der fraktion bekommen, wenn man keinen wappenrock anhatte. 
vieleicht blockt ein cata wappenrock den ruf.
ist aber nur eine theorie


----------



## Ursusarctos (26. Februar 2011)

Hab die Tage ein Fläschchen Oel vom "Feinschnitter 5000" in den Todesminen bekommen.

Gruß  
Ursusarctos


----------



## Cassiopheia (24. März 2011)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> früher hat man den ruf von der fraktion bekommen, wenn man keinen wappenrock anhatte.
> vieleicht blockt ein cata wappenrock den ruf.
> ist aber nur eine theorie



ich kann die theorie bestätigen. mit meinem ingi letzte woche gehabt (mit dem ich halt ruf farmen wollte zwecks chopper rezept). musste erst den cata-wappenrock ablegen, danach gabs dann auch den ruf.


----------



## MoonFrost (25. März 2011)

Sabsi0815 schrieb:


> Ja, eben um dieses Problem geht es mir. Die Mobs, die es bisher gedroppt haben, tun dies anscheinend nicht mehr. Wenn es um ein weniger wichtiges Item als das Kabel ginge, wäre es nicht so schlimm. Aber das Überbrückungskabel muss doch jeder Ingi haben




also ich hab kein kabel, weil du dir später eh nen taschenmesser baust um die ganzen werkzeuge zu ersetzten und das kann auch rezzen.


----------



## Guasopaia (30. November 2012)

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/game/patch-notes/4-0-6
ich wollte das kabel hastellen, um es hergestellt zu haben. aber kann man zwar immer noch herstellen, wenn man an Öl kommen würde.


----------

